#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  January 2012 MOTM-StormWolf

## Mysteria

This months MOTM is not just someone who befriended me personally my very first day on RPA, he is also a well known member of our RPA family.  Having first come to us in August of 2008, not only has he gm'd and co gm'd some of the most awesome RP's to ever hit the halls of RPA, he has also been an active participant in countless games.  Suffice it to say, that attempting to list them all would be a daunting task.   :XD: 



 On top of currently attending college where he majors in Game Art and Design, he also somehow manages to find time to join in discussions, visit downtown, help a fellow member out, and always has time for both his internet and real life friends and family.  We have been blessed to have him share many of his travels and journeys. (Even if I did have to nag him slightly to post some pictures   :;):   ) 



 This member is talented beyond measure with a word skill artistry that leaves the reader with an appreciation for his descriptive abilities and the capability to pull the reader into his posts.  He is also one incredible artist when it comes to drawing!  If you have never had the pleasure of seeing some of his work, be certain to check out his character workshop. You won't be disappointed!



 In the years that he has been a member he has developed his talents and honed his skills, growing leaps and bounds within the range of all of his different types of artistic gifts.  This once upon a time staffer is not just a contributing member of our great community, he is also a wonderful friend to all that he encounters.  

 Oh! And did I mention that he currently holds fifteen, thats right, _fifteen_, RPA awards, having won two years in a row _for being the most respected member_ at Roleplay Adventures.


 Please join me in congratulating RPA's first MOTM for the year 2012, StormWolf.

----------


## Storm

Congrats StormWolf!!!!

----------


## Anne Bonny

STOOOOORM!!!!!!

Congrats man.  Nobody deserves this more than you!  Thanks for all that you've brought to our site.

----------


## Tune

*Awesome Overload*
Photobucket failed to find a message wicked enough to express the feelings behind being Member of the Month on New Years 2012. 

I just have one question...

*Why u no MoTM earlier?*

----------


## lain

I was wondering when you were gonna be selected for this. Congrats!

----------


## Housemaster

How in otherworldly fucks did I get a MotM award before Stormwolf?

I thought he would have gotten it.. like... first! IT'S A CONSPIRACY!

----------


## Wattz

Congratulations, StormWolf!!!! You truly deserve this!!  :=D: DDDD

*dance dance dance*

----------


## StormWolf

*is currently frozen in front of his keyboard, drooling and twitching*

----------


## Mysteria

Make that SIXTEEN awards.   :XD: 



StormieDude....I am so happy to be able to present you with that award, you are soooo deserving of it.  


 :loveglomp:

----------


## StormWolf

I seriously think I'm gonna cry... I had just accepted the fact I wouldn't get the award, and then this happens!

----------


## Mysteria

I want pictures of that!   :XD:

----------


## Alice

CONGRATULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATIONS! I seriously thought you got this before I even joined RPA! There is obviously no one that deserves this more than you.

----------


## CALYPSO

Congrats Stormwolf! Honestly, I thought you got this already!  ::XD::  You definitely deserve it with all your kick ass talents!

----------


## Nazgul

Congrats bro!!!  Now let's celebrate.  Cheese for everyone!

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations!

----------


## Ru

> *is currently frozen in front of his keyboard, drooling and twitching*


Epic  :XD: 

Congrats.

----------


## Housemaster

Post bump!

And look! Everyone is celebrating tonight because Stormwolf won!

----------


## Wattz

FUCK THE NEW YEAR, THIS IS THE REAL CELEBRATION!!!!!

*dance dance dance*

----------


## V

:XD: 

Congratzzzzz!

----------


## Mary Sue

:*glomp*: 

Congratulations Storm!  :C::  You're totally awesome!  :luv:

----------


## Lox

Congrats, amigo!  ::D:

----------


## Samara

Congrats! From all that I've heard about you and your achievements, you truly deserve this award! Have a wonderful new year and know that you're the first MOTM of 2012! 

*makes a MOTM 2012 drink*

Yays! =3

----------


## Shepherd

Congrats Storm!!!  Bout damn time!

----------


## Stryker

Agreed with Shep, much deserved and long overdue!

But I guess that makes this super special, the last announced MOTM of 2011.

----------


## Kris



----------


## Raindrop

Congratulations mate.  ::):

----------


## Housemaster

I'll draw Stormwolf a pony weather or wants it or not... 

AND YOU WILL LOVE IT!!!

----------


## Jacogos

So I'm gonna guess that y'all didn't give him the award until because... You just wanted him to feel special in the year 2012? When the world ends (apparently)? xDxD

Yeah, congrats, Storm! Suffice to say, as far as I'm concerned, you're Member of the Century ^.^

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats bro.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Drakkon

I may not know you THAT well... but I swear on every single god ever mentioned in every damn story that you got MOTM before this... or should have. You just seem like a General of Roleplaying for some reason  :XD: .

----------


## Cheveyo

Ah! Congratulations!

 :-excited-:

----------


## Lox

Congrats, amigo.  ::D:

----------


## StormWolf

denke, mien frieund.

----------


## RisingPhoenix

Congrats StormWolf, you deserved it......  ::):

----------


## Raindrop

You kick ass bro.  ::):

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------

